# H & R Sport Springs..



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok,

So I got home and my H&R's are sitting on my step...

No one knows the spring rates for these springs.
But I called H&R they tell me that that information is not made available ... I asked why but they had no comment 

But they did tell me that they are defiantly between 25-35% 
stiffer than stock..


What would that equal out to say 25% ? 

TIA


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

bump?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

132 lb/in * 1.25 = ?

I think you can figure that out.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so these springs are like say 210lbs minimum/


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Let us know how they ride...


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

they ride great
O


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok 
at first I was not impressed.. I felt like I was bouncing all over the road..

But after I got my alignment .. it feels great.. WOW what a ride..

But I am getting strange noise from under the hood ... maybe a squeek... not sure... 

But the were worth the money... the front of my car also looks allot lower than it would with the prokits


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *so these springs are like say 210lbs minimum/ *


Not on my calculator.

Rate of 165 appears reasonable for an off-the-shelf spring dropping around 1.5"


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought 132 lb/in * 1.25 was to figure out stock ?


plus the 25-35% h&r says the spings are stiffer .


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

The 132 is the OEM spring rate. Adding 25%, you multiply by 1.25

<edit to remove B13-related content, dang!>


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so the springs can be somewhere between 165-185lbs... 

thats not to bad at all


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

how much did they run you?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

205.00
www.tirerack.com


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

now get that rear beam bent, I run mine with agx and with my agx bent beam and h & R i ran away from a b13. He was stock but it was scary how good this set up is

O


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I would if they ever came close to NY ,,, But I don't know if I am up fir a 16hr round trip


----------

